

Try Helvetica: Handmade Signs In Brazil Updated Using Helvetica - thmzlt
http://laughingsquid.com/try-helvetica-handmade-signs-in-brazil-improved-using-helvetica/

======
pavel_lishin
The excerpts don't look that much better than the originals.

~~~
bediger
I think that's the point: Helvetica is the official font of Satan.

